# Any breeders in the New Jersey area?



## Oreo (Sep 29, 2006)

Does anyone know any respectable breeders in New Jersey? Also, i found a breeder's website whos lives in Arizona, but she seems like a responsible breeder so i might buy from her even though it's a little far away. But since I'm new at all this Maltese info, I'm not sure if she can be trusted or not. I'm just wondering if anyone bought any Maltese from her. Her site is:

www.annasheavenlymaltese.com


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Does anyone know any respectable breeders in New Jersey? Also, i found a breeder's website whos lives in Arizona, but she seems like a responsible breeder so i might buy from her even though it's a little far away. But since I'm new at all this Maltese info, I'm not sure if she can be trusted or not. I'm just wondering if anyone bought any Maltese from her. Her site is:
> 
> www.annasheavenlymaltese.com[/B]



I've seen her website before and had a few questions about it. For one, she refers to herself and her partner as Maltese Champion breeder, yet I see no indicaiton that she shows her dogs. She also makes use of the "teacup" term. I did a copy/paste on this to show:

Dolly is the smallest of my females. She is what is referred to as a "teacup" Maltese, although there is no official AKC designation for Maltese other than just Toy. "Teacup" merely refers to a Maltese that is smaller than the 4-7 pound standard. 

Now, if this woman is breeding a female that is less than four pounds, I would have to wonder.....


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ballet Blanc is very close to New Jersey right in Carmel, NY!


----------



## Oreo (Sep 29, 2006)

> Ballet Blanc is very close to New Jersey right in Carmel, NY![/B]


I checked out the Ballet Blanc's site, they seem like a pretty great and trustable place. Is that where you bought your Maltese ?


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yep my Jett is from Ballet Blanc and I have been very happy with them!













Chrisman Maltese is also new or in NJ and they have two really adorable males available! Chrisman Puppies


----------



## Oreo (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks so much! And does anyone happen to know anything about Luxor Manor? 

http://www.puppydogweb.com/kennels/maltese_luxor.htm

They seem okay, but they don't show much information.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Chrisman Maltese is also new or in NJ and they have two really adorable males available! Chrisman Puppies[/B]


OMG!!! Those Chrisman babies are to die for!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=263293
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I know, that second little boy is gorgeous


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Elaine he is just gorgeous... 

I love him XO


----------



## Oreo (Sep 29, 2006)

I really love the first Maltese puppy, ITS SO CUTE!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Yep my Jett is from Ballet Blanc and I have been very happy with them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chrisman is actually located in PA, Stroudsburg I think. They do have some beautiful dogs.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I'm new to all of this and just starting my search from Ct, but isn't $2000-$3000 for a pet quality Maltese on the steep side? Does anyone know if Ballet Blanc's prices are comparable to Chrismans?

thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have hestiated to post this before, but since you may be considering a buying a puppy from Ballet Blanc, I think you should be aware of this.

Linda Nelson (Ballet Blanc) was recently charged with 11 counts counts of animal cruelty and animal abandonment when officers discoverd her Maltese living in squalid conditons with no food or water.

http://www.inhumane.org/data/DB-NNList.htm

http://wcbstv.com/pets/local_story_212093922.html


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeeks. I am utterly speechless and in a state of shock.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Yikes.....and I was so impressed with their (Ballet Blanc) website. Pretty nervy of them to keep their site up at this time. Just goes to show a fancy website with very high priced pups is not necessarily reputable...at all!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I was also aware of this story, and like Marj, wasn't sure if it should be posted or not. Lets not jump to conclusions without all of the facts. Maybe someone has more information. I certainly think that we would all like to know what actually happened and the circumstances that precipitated this event........


----------



## Oreo (Sep 29, 2006)

OOHHH, i hope it's not true about Ballet Blanc. They seem like a pretty nice and trusting place to get your Maltese.

By the way, I've read on some other threads that Chrisman is extremely picky about picking their puppies new owners. Is this just a rumor?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> OOHHH, i hope it's not true about Ballet Blanc. They seem like a pretty nice and trusting place to get your Maltese.
> 
> By the way, I've read on some other threads that Chrisman is extremely picky about picking their puppies new owners. Is this just a rumor?[/B]



Most good breeders are picky about where their pups go. Those of us who work hard to breed quality pups want only the best for them. I would say that of the inquiries I get, I consider only about one in ten suitable for puppy ownership.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> OOHHH, i hope it's not true about Ballet Blanc. They seem like a pretty nice and trusting place to get your Maltese.
> 
> By the way, I've read on some other threads that Chrisman is extremely picky about picking their puppies new owners. Is this just a rumor?[/B]


Any good breeder will be very picky about the homes for their babies. I would think that is a good thing


----------



## Oreo (Sep 29, 2006)

It's definitley a good thing for breeders to be a little picky about where their puppies go, but it'll be my first time getting a dog. Do you think it'll make some breeders unwilling to give me a Maltese?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> It's definitley a good thing for breeders to be a little picky about where their puppies go, but it'll be my first time getting a dog. Do you think it'll make some breeders unwilling to give me a Maltese?[/B]



No, it will not make good breeders wary of you if you are honest with them and show that you have the love and care to give one of their babies. 
I will not sell to anyone until I get to know them. I consider the ownership of one of my pups being like an adoption, and our "family" just grows to include this person. I like keeping up with the owners, and I try to be there for them. I also like having them come back to get a second pup, or referring a family member or friend.
If you find a breeder who only gives you the price and tells you how to make the arrangements for payment, then run. 
A good breeder will want to know that the "fit" is right. I just got a call from someone in Michigan, asking for a male, white Maltese. First clue was they wanted to know if it was white. That told me they didn't know much about Maltese. This call didn't go much further, as their next question was whether there was a "fee" to get one. They thought they were free. And, mine are certainly less than some of those with the fancy web sites who promote the "teacups". I don't have problems discussing price with anyone, and I consider mine reasonable for what I have. I do have a problem when people ask me what is the lowest I will take for the pup. To me, that is an insult. I also have a problem with people who think that just because it is a pet it should be two or three hundred dollars. It costs me just as much time and money to raise that pet as it does one for show. 
I think you will find that many breeders are experienced in talking with prospective puppy buyers, and they will work with you to make the interview go well for both of you.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I was also aware of this story, and like Marj, wasn't sure if it should be posted or not. Lets not jump to conclusions without all of the facts. Maybe someone has more information. I certainly think that we would all like to know what actually happened and the circumstances that precipitated this event........[/B]


Exactly. She has only been charged at this point. Innocent until proven guilty.

I did think anyone considering getting a puppy from Ballet Blanc should be aware of the pending charges, though.

Happy B, I've got a question since I haven't bought a puppy or kitten in 25 years. (All my furkids are rescues) How do you evaluate a first time owners suitability without vet references? I know they are usually mandatory with adoptions from a rescue group. Do you rely on personal references instead?


----------



## Oreo (Sep 29, 2006)

I was looking through the American Maltese Association list of breeders and I found a breeder who lives in Bernardsville, less than half an hour drive from my place. Has anyone ever bought a Maltese from Debbie Kirsch? I don't believe she has a site so I couldn't do any research on her. I hope you guys know something! 

P.S. I LOVE how this site is so helpful to everyone! I've been learning so much. Thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have had no firsthand experience, but I have only heard good things about Debbie Kirsch. I believe she is also actively involved in Maltese rescue, too, which speaks to her character.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I have spoken with Debbie Kirch in the past who helped me make a decision not to go with a particular breeder and it was the right decision. I know she deals with rescue and she was a pleasure to talk with caring about the welfare of each and every puppy and wanting a successful match in the placement of her puppies or rescues. 

Susan & my furkidz in NJ

Oreo' date='Sep 30 2006, 06:31 PM' post='263863'] I was looking through the American Maltese Association list of breeders and I found a breeder who lives in Bernardsville, less than half an hour drive from my place. Has anyone ever bought a Maltese from Debbie Kirsch? I don't believe she has a site so I couldn't do any research on her. I hope you guys know something! 

P.S. I LOVE how this site is so helpful to everyone! I've been learning so much. Thanks!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I have hestiated to post this before, but since you may be considering a buying a puppy from Ballet Blanc, I think you should be aware of this.
> 
> Linda Nelson (Ballet Blanc) was recently charged with 11 counts counts of animal cruelty and animal abandonment when officers discoverd her Maltese living in squalid conditons with no food or water.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know for sure that the Linda Nelson in the news story is the same Linda Nelson of Ballet Blanc?

Cathy


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Nothing shocks me anymore when I find out anything about breeders ever since the Hollybelle Maltese Scandal and other scandals. 

CharmyPoo' date='Sep 30 2006, 12:50 PM' post='263691'] Yeeks. I am utterly speechless and in a state of shock.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=263661
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It appears to be, yes. She used to be on the American Maltese Association Breeder List and the address was the same. I see that she is no longer on that list now, though.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Kallie/Catcher's Mom @ Sep 30 2006, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=263888


> QUOTE (Cathy @ Sep 30 2006, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=263885





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 30 2006, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=263661





> I have hestiated to post this before, but since you may be considering a buying a puppy from Ballet Blanc, I think you should be aware of this.
> 
> Linda Nelson (Ballet Blanc) was recently charged with 11 counts counts of animal cruelty and animal abandonment when officers discoverd her Maltese living in squalid conditons with no food or water.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know for sure that the Linda Nelson in the news story is the same Linda Nelson of Ballet Blanc?

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]

It appears to be, yes. She used to be on the American Maltese Breeder list and the address was the same. I see that she is no longer on that list now, though.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for replying. The town in the news story appeared to be different than the one on the web site so I wanted to check.


----------



## Oreo (Sep 29, 2006)

In both articles, they said that it was in Kent Cliffs. Is that somewhere in Carmel, NY?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> In both articles, they said that it was in Kent Cliffs. Is that somewhere in Carmel, NY?[/B]


I don't know if Kent Cliffs is near Carmel, but here is a link showing Ballet Blanc being located at the address given in the news story. 

http://www.putnamkennelclub.org/index_files/Page521.htm


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I used to live in Kent Cliffs. Carmel, Kent and Lake Carmel are adjoining towns in Putnam County. The towns share one school system, Carmel Central School District. I'm not sure how it is now, but when I lived there I had a Carmel mailing address even though I technically lived in Kent. Carmel is the main town and that's where the post office and other government buildings were.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Thank you Marj for letting us know. So the address charged with 11 counts is Linda Nelson's address. Well, I will follow this case to see if she is convicted or at least to hear what her side of the story is to have Maltese in those conditions. I hope others who learn more will share.



LadysMom' date='Sep 30 2006, 08:13 PM' post='263941'] I used to live in Kent Cliffs. It's actually part of the town of Carmel, it just refers to a certain area of the town. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Oreo (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh, by the way, does anyone else have anymore information on Debbie Kirsch?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Oh, by the way, does anyone else have anymore information on Debbie Kirsch?[/B]


Here is a thread from 2004 where she is mentioned:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1177


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you do a google search for Dekir Maltese, you will see how involved in showing Maltese Debbie Kirsch is and how many champions she has produced. That, coupled with her involvement with rescue would make her a wonderful person to get a puppy from IMO.

As I said before, I have never heard anything but good things about her.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=263713
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most people have had a dog before, so one can check vet references. I have found that checking neighbors is a better way to go. Many people only take their dogs in once a year anyway, and some vets won't give out much information when asked.
When I have someone who wants one of mine, I will spend hours talking with them. Remember, I'm a psychologist, so I do have a little training to pick up on some things. 
I have, on a couple occasions, suspected that the person was a breeder, and I have sent them an email under a different account, asking about getting a dog from them. Both times, I got a lot of information on their dogs and what they had to sell me. Needless to say, neither of these folks have one of mine, as they were not being honest.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=263932
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard that this was a set up thing by a disgrunteled neighbor. While I don't have any specific information, nor to I know this breeder, what if she did leave someone to care for her dogs and they didn't do the food or water, then called in the authorites? 
I know there was a lot wrong in the Hollibelle situation, but that is actually how that got started. She went out of town, and when she came back, her help had actually made the situation look worse than it usually was. I know this from a reliable neighbor of hers that I trust.


----------



## Karmaistrue (Oct 2, 2006)

I had a hard time trying to find a pup, all of them were over priced (2000-3500). So I ended up deciding to get one shipped from OK ( I paid 950.00 for Leia). My yorkies were also shipped , I paid 950.00 each (Chewy & Gia)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I had a hard time trying to find a pup, all of them were over priced (2000-3500). So I ended up decided to get one shipped from OK ( I paid 950.00 for Leia). My yorkies were also from GA they were also 950.00 (Chewy & Gia)[/B]


I think Maltese puppies are pretty consistantly priced by quality of the breeder regardless of the area of the country. Afterall, most of the top breeders will ship a puppy to its new home.

While it's certainly possible to get "bargains", you have to be very, very careful if you decide to buy a puppy from an unknown out of state breeder. It is most definately "buyer beware" when it comes to internet ads. Always make sure to check the USDA list to make sure your puppy isn't really coming from a puppy mill or a broker. Be especially suspicious of puppies coming from states like Missouri, Kansas and Oklahoma as they are a few of the largest puppy mill states.

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/USDA.html

Our own K&C's Mom summed up the different types of breeders and price of their puppies very well IMO.

QUOTE(Kallie/Catcher's Mom @ Dec 31 2004, 04:40 PM) 

I've been thinking about the subject of the last few posts.... In my search for puppy, I found several tiers of breeders. These are not puppymills and are legitimate breeders but there is a big difference in price and quality. This is not a "scientific" listing... just what I have discovered in my quest for a baby last spring. There may be breeders who fit between these categories and I'm not sure where to put the one mentioned on SM not long ago, Ballet Blanc, since its prices are even higher than those of the "famous" breeders.

- Famous breeders of distinction who are almost celebrities in the Maltese world such as Divine, Marcris, Rhapsody and several others. Their pet quality puppies come from well-known, proven, champions on both sides and even the pet quality puppies are not terribly far from the standard. Some will sell show prospect puppies. Pet prices are around $2,000-$3,500.

- Breeders who have a small breeding program using champion dams and/or sires that have come out of the famous breeders' programs. Most of these breeders sell puppies of show quality also. Pedigrees include lots of champions and well-known names. They follow the AMA guidelines. Pet quality prices are around $1,200-$2,500. 

- Breeders whose dams and/or sires are not necessarily from champions although there may be a champion here and there on the pedigree, but not necessarily one that is well known. They seem to know about the breed and follow the AMA guidelines and do require spay/neuter contracts, etc. They don't usually have show quality puppies. Prices for pets are approx. $1,000-$1,500.

- Breeders whose dams and sires come from various places and there are no champions in the pedigrees. The dogs usually mature to a larger size and can be pretty far from the standard. They tend to be the breeders who advertise in the newspaper. Many times these breeders let their puppies go at 6-9 weeks and they don't require a spay/neuter agreement. Their pet prices are approx. $400-$800.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Arkansas also has a large number of puppymills in their state, so people might want to watch this one to.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> I have hestiated to post this before, but since you may be considering a buying a puppy from Ballet Blanc, I think you should be aware of this.
> 
> Linda Nelson (Ballet Blanc) was recently charged with 11 counts counts of animal cruelty and animal abandonment when officers discoverd her Maltese living in squalid conditons with no food or water.
> 
> ...



:0 speechless here too........... unreal


----------

